

Is a BS Degree really worth it? - jwwest
http://thedailyscrum.net/2012/12/03/bsing-about-bs-degrees/

======
techdmn
Been thinking about this a lot lately. Opted for a 2-year program (Associate
rather than Bachelor), because when I was 18 I figured I already knew how to
code and didn't need to spend a lot of time or money to going to college to
prove it. I'm still not sure if this was the right decision. Not much college
debt, but there are a few doors that are closed to me.

Now that I do more interviewing I've also noticed a low correlation in
candidates between education level and programming competency. It's important
to note that this is /after/ they've passed a technical phone screen though.
I'm sure for the general population the numbers are much different. I think
all my experience is reflecting is that if you know your stuff, it doesn't
make a huge difference how you learned it. I'm also wary of some personal
bias. :)

